

How to plan your day and be productive for coders. - danielksa
http://danielkostelni.bl.ee/blog/how-to-plan-your-day-and-be-productive/

======
ganessh
I wonder is 4 hours of work is sufficient?

~~~
danielksa
You can make it sufficient actually..I recommend you read 4-Hour Workweek by
Tim Ferriss for more info.

